# Rabb.it will be shutting down



## Essasetic (Jul 4, 2019)

​Yes you've seen that correctly. Video streaming platform Rabb.it will be shutting down.

The CEO of Rabb.it released a blog post on Linkedin about the difficulties of keeping the service afloat and why the service will be shutting down.

Lack of monetization/funding, a very frustrating UI change, lack of marketing/press on the service and a lack of business relations are the key things that ultimately killed the service. 

There is currently no ETA of when it will be shutting down but I will edit this post when there is one.​​Source: https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/hitting-wall-amanda-richardson


----------



## DKB (Jul 4, 2019)

Ahhhhhhhhh fuccccckkkkk.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jul 4, 2019)

Why is it shutting down? You should have included that in your post.


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 4, 2019)

Maluma said:


> Why is it shutting down? You should have included that in your post.


I'll edit it to include it then.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Edited to include the reasons why the service is dead.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 4, 2019)

Never heard about them to be honest. So their marketing definitely was lacking.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jul 4, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> I'll edit it to include it then.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Edited to include the reasons why the service is dead.



Very nice


----------



## Lacius (Jul 4, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Never heard about them to be honest. So their marketing definitely was lacking.


I've never heard of them either.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 5, 2019)

WHO?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 5, 2019)

This actually sucks. Rabb.it is such a good way to watch movies/tv series/whatever with friends around the world.

It's basically a voice call room where the host can also use a web browser within Rabb.it and everyone else can see/hear what's displayed/played on the browser.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 5, 2019)

yeah sounds dated we have PROPER streaming services now


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2019)

I am going to have to join the never heard of it echo, and I do try to keep on top of such services.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2019)

I've never heard of it.
Cytube is what I use for such things.


----------



## Valery0p (Jul 5, 2019)

That's sad, I watched your name on that website once 
Honestly I through it would be shut down for copyright issues, not for lack of use


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 6, 2019)

They had a decent service, but I think they might’ve been on a list with some ISP’s. I had to turn on my VPN while sharing to avoid getting cut off every 10 minutes. I have Cox Communications as a provider.


----------

